# VGA oder DVI Signal über 20m



## Cilitbeng (8. Februar 2013)

*VGA oder DVI Signal über 20m*

Hallo zusammen,


ich muss einen Monitor von Siemens welcher bestimmt 8 Jahre alt ist über ein 20m VGA oder DVI Kabel anschließen.Welche Kabel oder Verstärker könnt ihr mir empfehlen. Soll ich über DVI oder VGA gehen bei 20m? Der Monitor wird an eine Onboard GPU angeschlossen (ATI Readon 7840D).


Danke für eure Tipps im Voraus!


----------



## -Phoenix- (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: VGA oder DVI Signal über 20m*

Moin,
DVI Kabel sollten nicht länger als 10m sein ohne das ein Verstärker zwischengeschaltet ist.
Bei VGA Kabeln hängt die maximale Kabellänge sehr von der Qualität des Kabels ab. Oehlbach VGA-Kabel - 20 m, 1 x HD D-Sub (HD-15), 15-polig Stecker / x HD D-Sub (HD-15), 15-polig Stecker (9008) - www.misco.de
 Ich würde ein DVI Kabel + Verstärker empfehlen alleine schon von der Zukunftstauglichkeit falls der 8 Jahre alte Monitor mal den Geist aufgibt.

Lg.


----------



## Gast20190124 (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: VGA oder DVI Signal über 20m*



-Phoenix- schrieb:


> Moin,
> DVI Kabel sollten nicht länger als 10m sein ohne das ein Verstärker zwischengeschaltet ist.
> Bei VGA Kabeln hängt die maximale Kabellänge sehr von der Qualität des Kabels ab. Oehlbach VGA-Kabel - 20 m, 1 x HD D-Sub (HD-15), 15-polig Stecker / x HD D-Sub (HD-15), 15-polig Stecker (9008) - www.misco.de
> Ich würde ein DVI Kabel + Verstärker empfehlen alleine schon von der Zukunftstauglichkeit falls der 8 Jahre alte Monitor mal den Geist aufgibt.
> ...



hast du Frost abbekommen? >160€ für ein VGA Kabel? Ich hoffe es sollte ein Beispiel dafür sein was er nicht machen sollte.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=an7OmF_9izU&hd=1  Nice


----------



## ucap (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: VGA oder DVI Signal über 20m*

wie schauts denn aus mit hdmi kabel +2 adapter hdmi darf ja länger sein ... allerdings sin die kabel in der länge mit guter abschirmung auch net grad billig ...


----------



## -Phoenix- (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: VGA oder DVI Signal über 20m*

Probieren und bei nicht Erfolg einfach die Kabel wieder zurückschicken 



> hast du Frost abbekommen? >160€ für ein VGA Kabel? Ich hoffe es sollte ein Beispiel dafür sein was er nicht machen sollte.


 Klar wollt nur damit zeigen das wenn man unbedingt VGA nehmen will es da schon möglichkeiten gibt 

THX wegen meinem Video


----------



## Kotor (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: VGA oder DVI Signal über 20m*

VGA VIDEO EXTENDER ÜBER LAN CAT5 im Conrad Online Shop | 973545
.... auch eine Möglichkeit.

Billig ... sowieso nicht. Vor allem für höhere Auflösungen sehr teuer.

grüße
kotor


----------



## Cilitbeng (8. Februar 2013)

Ok... danke soweit. Gibt es nichts bezahlbares? 160 € für ein Kabel ist schon heftig!!! Maximal 50 bis 100€ sind ok. Ich habe die Entfernung zwischen PC und Monitor noch mal nach gemessen mit allen Ecken und Kurven. 15m würden auch reichen. Was ist mit dem VGA Kabel von Conrad 15m oder 20m Länge? Hat einer damit Erfahrung? 

VGA MONITORKABEL MIT 3,5MMKLINKE15MSCHW. im Conrad Online Shop | 993188

Wo gibt es die DVI/ VGA Verstärker zu kaufen (bezahlbar)? Das wäre auch eine Alternative.  vom PC aus: 5m DVI/VGA - Verstärker - 10m DVI/VGA - Monitor.



Kotor schrieb:


> VGA VIDEO EXTENDER ÜBER LAN CAT5 im Conrad Online Shop | 973545
> .... auch eine Möglichkeit.
> 
> Billig ... sowieso nicht. Vor allem für höhere Auflösungen sehr teuer.
> ...


 

Hab den hier noch gefunden: Würde reichen. Ich brauche keine hohe Auflösung auf dem Monitor. Der soll nur für Officesachen benutzt werden. Sind die CAT5 Systeme gut, wegen der Bildqualität?

VGA + Audio-Verlängerung über Netzwerk 50 m mit Loop-Funktion im Conrad Online Shop | 989204


----------



## Kotor (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: VGA oder DVI Signal über 20m*

Verwende diese Dinger in er Arbeit ..... 19" Server ohne Monitor im Serverschrank ... daher ca. 4m entfernter VGA-Monitor über cat5 in einem GBit VLAN + 2xUSB für Maus und Tastatur ! Die Marke/den Hersteller/die Auflösung könnte ich dir erst kommenden Montag (Abend) mitteilen.  

Unter Windows und diversen Programmen merke ich nicht mal, dass ich nicht direkt am Rechner angeschlossen bin.

Edit: 
Dein Vorschlag scheint ja auch zu passen ... ist ein Versuch wert. Ich arbeite halt mit Modellen jenseits der 200€ Marke bis hin zu ca. 3500€.
Das sind dann Module die h264 streams, HDMI-, VGA-, DVI-Signale über GB Lan übertragen und empfangen.


----------



## Cilitbeng (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: VGA oder DVI Signal über 20m*

Und wie sieht das über USB aus? Mit einem 15m USB Kabel? Und diesem Adapter....

I-TEC USB 2.0 VGA Display Video Adapter FullHD: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## Kotor (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: VGA oder DVI Signal über 20m*

interessant was es alles gibt. leider keine Erfahrung. 
das USB Kabel darf wahrscheinlich auch keinen cm länger sein ... 15m USB ist schon heavy. 

VGA/LAN Lösung (dein Conrad Link) wäre wirklich nicht schlecht. Keine Ahnung bez. Qualität/Lebensdauer/Usability ...
... aber wird schon genau das tun was du brauchst  .... ein VGA Signal übertragen (eventuell höhere Auflösung möglich)


----------



## Cilitbeng (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: VGA oder DVI Signal über 20m*



Kotor schrieb:


> interessant was es alles gibt. leider keine Erfahrung.
> das USB Kabel darf wahrscheinlich auch keinen cm länger sein ... 15m USB ist schon heavy.



Warum??

Ich hätte noch ein sehr gutes USB 20m Kabel mit einem Verstärker in der Mitte. Das habe ich Jahrelang mit einem WLan Stick benutzt, ohne Probleme.


----------



## Superwip (8. Februar 2013)

*AW: VGA oder DVI Signal über 20m*

Du kannst es auch mit einem guten (!) DVI Kabel -ohne Verstärker- probieren; mit etwas Glück kann es durchaus noch klappen.


----------



## Kotor (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: VGA oder DVI Signal über 20m*

lt. USB Spezifikation ist die Maximallänge 5m. 
Ich selbst hab ein 7m Kabel, dass einwandfrei funktioniert .... 15m oder 20m hab ich noch nicht gesehen.
... und genauso verhält es sich mit VGA oder DVI Kabeln

"VGA-Kabel können je nach Qualität schon bei Längen unter 5 m deutlich störanfällig sein, oder auch bei über 30 m Kabellänge noch ein gutes Signal übertragen"


----------



## dekay55 (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: VGA oder DVI Signal über 20m*

Ich habn 20m VGA Kabel, selbst bei 1980*1200 hab ich noch nen ziemlich gestochen scharfes Bild, gut das Kabel hat 40€ gekostet, ist aber im grunde nen stink normales Kabel. 

Ich frag mich warum ihr mit so sachen wie USB oder LAN und co kommt, einfach nen nicht so billiges VGA Kabel nehmen und fertig.


----------



## Superwip (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: VGA oder DVI Signal über 20m*

Was für eine Auflösung hat der Monitor denn? Je kleiner desto weniger problematisch... das gilt sowohl für DVI als auch für VGA.

DVI hat übrigens keine wirklich spezifizierte Maximallänge, diese ist von der Auflösung abhängig- und kann natürlich auch je nach Qualität der Kabel stark variieren.



> hab ich noch nen ziemlich gestochen scharfes Bild,


 
Unschärfen sind bei VGA nicht das Problem sondern vor allem Farbverfälschungen.

Bei DVI bekommt man bei grenzwertigen Kabellängen aufblitzende Pixel und eventuell Ruckler/Bildaussetzer.


----------



## Cilitbeng (11. Februar 2013)

*AW: VGA oder DVI Signal über 20m*

Hallo zusammen,

danke für eure Tipps. Ich habe mich für ein CAT5 System entschieden. Ich brauche keine hohen Auflösungen (1024x768 reicht). Außerdem kann ich ein CAT5 Kabel besser unter dem Laminat und an Türrahmen verlegen, als ein dickes VGA oder DVI Kabel mit ca. 5 cm Durchmesser. Sound ist auch direkt dabei.  Bei den Kosten tut sich nicht viel. Beides um die 50€ bis 70€. 

In diesem Sinne danke an Kotor für den Vorschlag mit dem CAT5 System! Ich wusste gar nicht das es sowas gibt.


----------

